
A Middle Ground Between Contract Worker and Employee - petethomas
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/11/business/a-middle-ground-between-contract-worker-and-employee.html
======
hwstar
“on a 1099 model it’s tougher to compel them to show up.”

Translation: Show up or be fired. Restaraunts have had this policy since the
beginning for high trafic days.

/S American employement-at-will at work.... S/

